# Best Place To Grow Legally In CA



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everyone
Tired of the stupid laws in my state. I'm considering a move to Ca or whatever state has the most amount of plants allowed.
Looks to me like Oakland is the best for this however, I don't know how the deal works out there. 
How do the MM cards works?
I am a disabled Vet with 90 Percent diability.
So I'm thinking I could get the Max amount plants allowed?
Best city to live in and get the best price for product.
How do you sell legally?
Any other info you think I should Know please post
Thank you all for any help
Respectfully
Hemlock


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 7, 2010)

Bad timing on sales.

Prices will be back to early 70's levels this winter.

The North Coast counties are best, but the Central Valley counties can be good.

Don't count on Cannabis related jobs, either.

Getting a recommendation is fairly easy, especially with your health issues.

Go to a site called "Weedtracker" to find out more about California.

Don't mention you aren't already a patient. Do a LOT of reading.

My Dad was a Marine. Guadlcanal and some other tropical paradises.

Good luck.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Bad timing on sales.
> 
> Prices will be back to early 70's levels this winter.
> 
> ...


OHHH RAHHHH, Tell you Dad thanks for his service. If it wasn't for Marines Like Him we would be speaking German, or japaneese!

Ok Northern counties I'm guessing you Mean Humblot?? In doing some research oakland seems like the most plants and Canopy Sq footage? 
Is it true San fran is the best place to sell? Or should I say get the most per pound.
It is true you guys are only getting 2800.00 per pound?

I should have stated I know nothing about Cali. So the more details the better.
Thanks Again


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 7, 2010)

A friend called yesterday and said outdoor is going for as low as $1200. Most is selling for less than $2000.

We had a massive crop, here. Decent growing conditions, as well as a lot of people growing for the first time, have created an enormous glut, locally.

If you have a recommendation, you can grow a reasonable amount. If you grow several times what you can use, personally, you risk someone reporting your grow.

You may find yourself trying to explain the excess.

Figure on growing only for yourself, until you find out how things work.

If you haven't grown before, expect to grow through a learning curve regarding growing quality herb.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 7, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> OHHH RAHHHH, Tell you Dad thanks for his service. If it wasn't for Marines Like Him we would be speaking German, or japaneese!
> 
> Ok Northern counties I'm guessing you Mean Humblot?? In doing some research oakland seems like the most plants and Canopy Sq footage?
> Is it true San fran is the best place to sell? Or should I say get the most per pound.
> ...


Humboldt is ridiculous right now. Bud has no value. Last night someone tried to trade me a gram for a cigarette. 

LA is by far the best place to sell. San Fran, Sacramento, and San Jose after that. But getting rid of anything right now for a reasonable price is pretty much out of the question unless you've got good connections. Maybe down south it's possible, but anywhere north of LA would be very difficult to get rid of anything just walking in off the street. 

Yeah, you can get 2800 or more for very high quality indoor. Outdoor, lol. I wouldn't even sell outdoor right now. Not worth it. 

Basically you're late to the game. It'd be difficult to just jump into the Cali market right now. But hey, if you've got top shelf indoor, someone will always want it.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Humboldt is ridiculous right now. Bud has no value. Last night someone tried to trade me a gram for a cigarette.
> 
> LA is by far the best place to sell. San Fran, Sacramento, and San Jose after that. But getting rid of anything right now for a reasonable price is pretty much out of the question unless you've got good connections. Maybe down south it's possible, but anywhere north of LA would be very difficult to get rid of anything just walking in off the street.
> 
> ...


OK thanks for the info. Not thinking right now. I live on the other coast, so it would take me some time to get everything sorted. I would probably not moe until summer.
I have been growing for a few years and grow some really good dope. But I'm sure eeryone does out there.
Can anyone tell me about the San Diego area.

How does the caregiver deal work. 
Thanks again for all the help


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 8, 2010)

Out of staters usually go into shock if they are looking to move to the coastal cities.

Our daughter and hubby bought a small home in Alameda. It was half the size, and three times the value of our spacious home, 90 miles to the East.

If you move to the Central Valley, prices and cost of living are substantially lower.

There are also major differences in how people think, politically, depending on location.

The Bay Area is very Liberal, while Orange County is ultra conservative.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Out of staters usually go into shock if they are looking to move to the coastal cities.
> 
> Our daughter and hubby bought a small home in Alameda. It was half the size, and three times the value of our spacious home, 90 miles to the East.
> 
> ...


Orange county might be my spot then..


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 8, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Orange county might be my spot then..


To grow POT?


----------



## nathenking (Nov 8, 2010)

I wouldnt grow in OC... I would def pick a different spot man... less harassment...


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 8, 2010)

nathenking said:


> I wouldnt grow in OC... I would def pick a different spot man... less harassment...


Yep. Bad idea. They don't take that shit lightly in OC.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

nathenking said:


> I wouldnt grow in OC... I would def pick a different spot man... less harassment...





Dan Kone said:


> Yep. Bad idea. They don't take that shit lightly in OC.


OK Gottcha..Not in the OC....
Whats the Caregiver deal. I can get 3 or more folks and grow for them. How do I get them?
Thanks again ya'll


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 9, 2010)

Dude....

If you want to move here, do it.

I have two family members and an old friend I provide for, keeping current copies of their recommendations, close by.

Every situation is different.

I once had more, but three have died of their illnesses over the last three years.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Dude....
> 
> If you want to move here, do it.
> 
> ...


Well what I'm tryin to do is gather information that will better suit me to Make an informed decision. I'm not 25-30 anymore and jumping into something like this isn't something I take Lightly. Thank you for your help. Didn't mean to wear you out. Just tryin to get some info from folks that are there and living it. Hence the name of the thread. Thought I stated pretty clearly that I know nothing about Cali.


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 9, 2010)

You didn't wear me out as much ignore what I've said.

You want insurance that you can move here, and do the nearly impossible?

I'm 60 and have been growing for a long time.

I'm not the most informed person but I might be in the top thousand, in California.

I have some friends that keep me up to speed.

Anyway, 

1) You now know that the market is glutted, and likely to stay that way for the foreseeable future.

2) Different jurisdictions have different rules. These can vary WIDELY.

3) Enforcement of these rules varies greatly.

4) Cost of living varies widely.

5) If you intend to start a co-op for profit, it is no more legal than it was, 30 years ago. Taxes will always be an issue.

I suggest you visit California and make an effort to visit Oaksterdam, Los Angeles and Humboldt County. Ask a million questions.

Check out Weedtracker and read as much as you can. Everything regarding the medical community is there, except any reference to production, or growing.

Any success you have will depend on your interpersonal skills.

There are a ton of good people on Weedtracker who might be willing to show you around their area, with coaxing.

I mention Weedtracker so much because EVERY member has claimed to be a Cannabis patient, and shouldn't have serious issues with security.

No offense intended.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> You didn't wear me out as much ignore what I've said.
> 
> You want insurance that you can move here, and do the nearly impossible?
> 
> ...


Non Taken Sir,
Thanks so much for the vauable info that you supplied.

Certaily, didn't want to seem unappricative.

I did check out weedtracker and yes thats a great source of Info.

I'm just tryin to gather all the info I can from folks who live there, and hear how they do it and see if what they do, fits into what I do.

thanks again and Semper Fi


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 9, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> OK Gottcha..Not in the OC....
> Whats the Caregiver deal. I can get 3 or more folks and grow for them. How do I get them?
> Thanks again ya'll


Don't do that. Just form a collective. Caregiver defenses usually fail in court unless you're registered. To be a registered caregiver you need to prove you provide other non-cannabis related services to these people. 

But if you live in a 215 friendly area you can grow as a collective. Kick them down some buds in exchange for them allowing you to put their recs up at your grow. Just don't go to big at any one location. Personally I'd say no more than 3 doctors rec's at any one spot, but that's not based off of any law (except in Oakland) that I know of.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Don't do that. Just form a collective. Caregiver defenses usually fail in court unless you're registered. To be a registered caregiver you need to prove you provide other non-cannabis related services to these people.
> 
> But if you live in a 215 friendly area you can grow as a collective. Kick them down some buds in exchange for them allowing you to put their recs up at your grow. Just don't go to big at any one location. Personally I'd say no more than 3 doctors rec's at any one spot, but that's not based off of any law (except in Oakland) that I know of.


Thanks for the the info Dan. So I need to check out 215 friendly areas, OK.


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 10, 2010)

Why are you going to the city? 
Do you require electricity?

If you go rural don't trust any Realtor on water issues they lie.
Always ask the neighbors about water and then come back 48 hours and ask again and again...


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Why are you going to the city?
> Do you require electricity?
> 
> If you go rural don't trust any Realtor on water issues they lie.
> Always ask the neighbors about water and then come back 48 hours and ask again and again...


Thanks Jay. Sure I require electricity...Why


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess its the mountain man in me that would like to some day live off the grid.
Some neat-o places around Humboldt country, not in town but actually far off the grid for cheap because you have to develop it.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2010)

Gotcha,,Looks like that might be the worst place3 to sell right now...


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 14, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> I guess its the mountain man in me that would like to some day live off the grid.
> Some neat-o places around Humboldt country, not in town but actually far off the grid for cheap because you have to develop it.


Good call. the high elevation of mountains + close to the coast = win

The coast offers a moderate temperatures perfect for growing, but usually has a lot of fog which means high humidity giving you mold/pm issues. If you can get on the coast of Northern Cali but just high enough elevations to be over the fog banks you've got the ideal growing environment.

Anywhere within an hour or two of the coast up in the mountains somewhere is very legit.


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 23, 2011)

have separate it with 3...

1- around Mendocino
2- around Ft. Bragg
3- Humbouldt County - Arcata


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Jan 24, 2011)

Dude I would grow somewhere around the Southern California area. Its not cheap ton live everywhere but some places are dirt cheap, whole streets of houses without people living in them. The depressed housing market in many regions of the state will help you out whether you're renting or looking to buy. For good indoor you could sell pounds for 3000 on the cheap end. There will always be a market for great herb especially in California.


----------



## veggiegardener (Jan 25, 2011)

Ole Budheavy said:


> Dude I would grow somewhere around the Southern California area. Its not cheap ton live everywhere but some places are dirt cheap, whole streets of houses without people living in them. The depressed housing market in many regions of the state will help you out whether you're renting or looking to buy. For good indoor you could sell pounds for 3000 on the cheap end. There will always be a market for great herb especially in California.


A few gropwers may be getting $3k wholesale, but $1600 for top shelf is more common.

A friend in Humboldt wrote that much of the local outdoor(very high quality) is selling for $600/lb.


----------



## JayTrinity (Jan 25, 2011)

You need an introduction to get into clubs at all and its not $600 unless its trashy gorilla "Pot" and then clubs might not want it at all.
Friends get $2200 by the way but its top medicine.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 25, 2011)

Ole Budheavy said:


> Dude I would grow somewhere around the Southern California area. Its not cheap ton live everywhere but some places are dirt cheap, whole streets of houses without people living in them. The depressed housing market in many regions of the state will help you out whether you're renting or looking to buy. For good indoor you could sell pounds for 3000 on the cheap end. There will always be a market for great herb especially in California.


San diego??? Area..
3000 a lb shit that 1500 per lb pay cut from where I am....Man tuff to be legal, well at least on a state level...


----------



## nathenking (Jan 25, 2011)

JayTrinity said:


> You need an introduction to get into clubs at all and its not $600 unless its trashy gorilla "Pot" and then clubs might not want it at all.
> Friends get $2200 by the way but its top medicine.


I know right, im locked in at 19-22 for top outdoors. ive never even seen a lb for 600.


----------



## veggiegardener (Jan 26, 2011)

nathenking said:


> I know right, im locked in at 19-22 for top outdoors. ive never even seen a lb for 600.


Until 1976, I'd never seen a pound for OVER $600. That was when true sinsimilla started coming North.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

veggiegardener said:


> Until 1976, I'd never seen a pound for OVER $600. That was when true sinsimilla started coming North.


3000 a lb shit that 1500 per lb pay cut from where I am....Man tuff to be legal, well at least on a state level... 
Veggiegardener You must be a buyer cause I have never seen you post high per lbs prices..???...
4500 is wholesales prices where I live..retail is 6000-6200...Like I said tuff to legal...


----------



## veggiegardener (Jan 26, 2011)

Hemlock:

I went through many years of growing. The numbers I'm seeing are current. I don't discuss my own experience with numbers. I'm here to talk about growing.

I could take a two day drive and get $5k/lb all day long. I don't. I'm too damn old to take risks.

The current distribution system in CA is so diverse and buddy driven that being a vendor is silly.

Better to just find a lenient jurisdiction like Sacramento, open a club, and sell off your excess, and try to build a clientele with other people's fronted weed.

I'm just not interested in chasing the ridiculous fads followed by the average 25 YO "patient".

I grow to meet our needs and help a friend or two.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2011)

veggiegardener said:


> Hemlock:
> 
> I went through many years of growing. The numbers I'm seeing are current. I don't discuss my own experience with numbers. I'm here to talk about growing.
> 
> ...


Well good for you, so in reality your prices are your prices,,, and are not really a snap shot of the market because you don't wanna drive anywhere..Gotcha..
Everything I have read, you are off in your pricing by 1/2 sometimes. Don't defend your cheap prices as the way it is, maybe just maybe,,,,,,,,,, it you. seems like everyone else I talk to out there is getting much more than I have ever seen you say pot goes for, so your dealing the bottom of the barrel. Your below wholesale. Hey if thats where you wanna be,,,, cool, but don't try to say thats the market, cause it just ain't true.


----------



## veggiegardener (Jan 27, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Well good for you, so in reality your prices are your prices,,, and are not really a snap shot of the market because you don't wanna drive anywhere..Gotcha..
> Everything I have read, you are off in your pricing by 1/2 sometimes. Don't defend your cheap prices as the way it is, maybe just maybe,,,,,,,,,, it you. seems like everyone else I talk to out there is getting much more than I have ever seen you say pot goes for, so your dealing the bottom of the barrel. Your below wholesale. Hey if thats where you wanna be,,,, cool, but don't try to say thats the market, cause it just ain't true.


Dealing?

Where are you?

You hear high prices because those living our currently depressed market hate admitting how low prices are getting.

Cali has an enormous glut of weed.

The dispensaries are accepting consignments, and paying the vendors only after they sell their product.

In Sacramento, most dispensaries are offering about $100/oz for top quality.

The market is so glutted, most growers are taking it.

The numbers I mention are quoted from dispensary owners and vendors who I've known for many years.

If you aren't here, you are uninformed.

The $600 figure came from the oldest dispensary on the North Coast. The heart of California herb production.

I get a kick out of out-of-staters trying to tell me what's happening in my back yard.

Sure, there are people getting more. Some get much more, BUT they are growing top quality, as tested by labs that are popping up around the state. There are places like San Diego where it is ILLEGAL to sell outdoor weed in the dispensaries.

it's getting crazy.

Call Bullshit if you like, but you're wrong.

When I mentioned driving two days, I was thinking of places like Minnesota, where good herb is difficult to find. Hence the term, "risk".

Why not move out here, grow some buds and get rich? You obviously know more than those of us who've been growing for decades.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2011)

veggiegardener said:


> Dealing?
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> ...


Not sayin I know more than the Great VG.
However, your prices never seem to match anyone that posts on this site EVER. You are always low. Thats all I'm saying.

instead of defending your position maybe you should start dealing with some people you don't know and who don't know you.

Maybe your stuck with the good old boys and they are running the big green weenie up your ass...Just maybe..

older doesn't better is means OLDER.

Man I don't wanna argue with you dude, but your WRONG. prices are not as low as you quote. Either that or you grow shitty dope. Take your pick.

you know the def of insanity is continueing to do the same things and expecting different results....TRY SOMETHING NEW

Here its 450-600 an OZ for top quality...I know its not state legal here and there is no MM here, but if all I could get was the prices you quote,, I would quit. get a normal job. Fuck the risk on a federal level is not worth the reward. maybe something you should think about oh great one of all the MJ wisdom. LOL... come on man


----------



## veggiegardener (Jan 28, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Not sayin I know more than the Great VG.
> However, your prices never seem to match anyone that posts on this site EVER. You are always low. Thats all I'm saying.
> 
> instead of defending your position maybe you should start dealing with some people you don't know and who don't know you.
> ...


What you don't get is, I DON'T SELL. Firstly, I don't need to.

Secondly, I don't have the energy to fight a market gone insane.

I could quote endlessly about what is happening to vendors.

I grow high quality strains in greenhouses, and outdoors.

We smoke some mighty fine hash.

We haven't done without in decades.

I have a small co-op. Nobody pays a dime.

Everybody is happy.

Enjoy whatever you're doing. Be certain I am.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 28, 2011)

veggiegardener said:


> What you don't get is, I DON'T SELL. Firstly, I don't need to.
> 
> Secondly, I don't have the energy to fight a market gone insane.
> 
> ...


Well stop quoting prices then. I can't tell you how many folks rep me for tellin you your prices were low...


----------



## veggiegardener (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, THAT'S impressive.

As I've said before, I'm not saying everybody is getting lowballed, but the practice is happening all over.

Nevertheless, YOU aren't here, and haven't a clue about the realities. Just wannabe big shots talking about the most they've gotten.

The numbers I mention come from half a dozen sources. Most of whom have been growing since before you were born.

Buh bye!


----------



## Smoke Yoshi (Jan 28, 2011)

*veggiegardener is an idiot! He sounds like an 85 year old stuck in the 50s still selling pounds for $600!
*


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 29, 2011)

veggiegardener said:


> Well, THAT'S impressive.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm not saying everybody is getting lowballed, but the practice is happening all over.
> 
> ...


Dude sorry you can't get outta your own way. Just cause you think you have been growing since before I was born, which I DOUBT doesn't mean you know wats going on. all these people here say your wrong and they live out there.
Not the most I got but what i get every time....min 4500 per lb. Sell your shit VG and go to work at walmart cause 600 per lb the risk is not worth the reward.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there really any place better then the Triangle up north. never been there myself but all the new docs coming out on weed in the US man it sure looks like pretty place to live and grow.


----------



## JayTrinity (Jan 29, 2011)

Its impossible to tell really, There been growers for 40 years in my town and all of a sudden massive new county regs trumping state guidelines on and about federal regulations.

You could move to town and start and then have to go back.

Lawsuits and confusion is king.


----------

